# Голодание полностью обновляет иммунную систему



## Phoenix (8 Фев 2015)

Американские ученые выяснили, что при голодании организм избавляется от ненужных и поврежденных клеток. Когда же человек вновь начинает принимать пищу, его стволовые клетки производят новые лейкоциты, фактически обновляя иммунную систему. Отказ от пищи в течение трех суток может полностью обновить иммунную систему, даже у пожилых людей. По мнению специалистов, речь идет о «значительном открытии». Многие диетологи критикуют голодание, считая, что оно приносит серьезный ущерб организму, однако в процессе новых исследований выяснилось, что после поста стволовые клетки начинают производить в большом количестве белые кровяные клетки (лейкоциты), которые активно борются с различными инфекциями. Ученые из университета Южной Калифорнии полагают, что их открытие может принести огромную пользу в особенности людям с ослабленной иммунной системой, например, раковым больным после химиотерапии. Пожилые люди также могут воспользоваться методикой голодания, она значительно повысит их иммунитет и поможет в борьбе с обычными заболеваниями. Как выражаются эксперты, голодовка фактически «нажимает на кнопку восстановления», заставляя стволовые клетки производить новые лейкоциты. Голодание дает команду «Полный вперед!» стволовым клеткам на размножение и восстановление всей системы. При этом организм еще вдобавок освобождается от старых или поврежденных клеток. Фактически, больные и пожилые люди при помощи цикла голодовки получат совершенно новую иммунную систему. В процессе исследований испытуемым предлагалось регулярно устраивать циклы голодания – от двух до четырех дней – в течение шести месяцев. Исследователи обнаружили, что многодневная голодовка также уменьшает количество фермента PKA, связанного со старением, а также гормона, ответственного за рост раковых опухолей. Когда человек голодает, его организм старается экономить энергию, и для этого из него удаляется большое количество неиспользуемых иммунных клеток, в первую очередь те, что повреждены. Вначале мы заметили, что у людей, как и у животных, при длительном голодании количество лейкоцитов в крови уменьшается. Когда же люди снова начинают принимать пищу, появляются новые белые кровяные клетки. Откуда же они берутся? Если это открытие подтвердится в клинических испытаниях других групп исследователей, лечебное голодание может стать одной из самых распространенных процедур, прописываемых людям с ослабленной иммунной системой, в особенности пожилым людям и больных раком. Ученые, однако, предупреждают, что прибегать к этой методике следует лишь под присмотром опытных диетологов и врачей, чтобы не причинить вреда организму. Кроме того, лечебное голодание должно длиться не более трех суток.

http://q99.it/Wwv8J3p

Надо попробовать..


----------



## Chinaski (8 Фев 2015)

Phoenix, метод не нов. Знакомый врач рассказывал о таком методе. Говорил что узнал о нем еще времена СССР, но популярностью он не пользовался


----------



## Phoenix (8 Фев 2015)

Ну в общем то да. Держи голову в холоде, брюхо в голоде, ноги в тепле и будешь здоров.


----------



## machito (8 Фев 2015)

Phoenix написал(а):


> Американские ученые выяснили


И пришли к единому мнению


----------



## Кирилл (9 Фев 2015)

Получается я почти каждый день обнуляю имунную систему - пока до кафэхи доживешь желудок сам себя начинает переваривать)


----------



## shestale (9 Фев 2015)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> пока до кафэхи доживешь желудок сам себя начинает переваривать)


Ты так себе гастрит или язву скорее заработаешь, а не обнулишься.


----------



## Кирилл (9 Фев 2015)

Наверняка британские ученые скоро докажут что гастрит или язва это полезно...


----------



## ScriptMakeR (9 Фев 2015)

Гастрит не имеет ничего общего с режимом питания. Банальная инфекция. Мне в 14 лет хронический гастрит поставили, но я уже тогда понимал, что если бы они были правы, то, при моей любви к острой пище, живот болел бы постоянно.


----------



## Phoenix (9 Фев 2015)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Получается я почти каждый день обнуляю имунную систему - пока до кафэхи доживешь желудок сам себя начинает переваривать)


Если такие ощущения, то надо с собой чего то брать съестного. Или пить мёд растворённый в воде - говорят он не "включает" желудок.


----------



## Кирилл (9 Фев 2015)

Брать с собой не хорошо- кусочничаешь,а потом толком не ешь,мне кажется это вредно.


----------



## shestale (9 Фев 2015)

Так ты бери с собой не бутер с колбасой, а контейнер с нормальной пищей, хотя бы когда в офисе, то будешь нормально питаться.
А если в дороге, то не в кафешках, а найди нормальные столовые.


----------



## ScriptMakeR (9 Фев 2015)

Полностью согласен. Вот я сегодня с собой взял картошечку с мясом и грибочками, любезно приготовленную моей женой в мультиварке. Теперь бы еще до обеденного времени дотерпеть


----------



## Кирилл (9 Фев 2015)

Эх,буду погибать молодым)


----------



## shestale (9 Фев 2015)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Эх,буду погибать молодым)


А может лучше купить жене мультиварку? Кстати очень удобно, запихал все в нее и пошел футбол смотреть(практику доделывать)..., а она сама все приготовит


----------



## ScriptMakeR (9 Фев 2015)

Да, мультиварка отличная вещь. Только, после приобретения мультиварки, плита превратилась в тумбочку с духовкой, почти бесполезной стала


----------



## fseto (9 Фев 2015)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Эх,буду погибать молодым)


а может все-таки передумать, и отдать предпочтение наставлениям ребят, тем более, что они дело говорят


----------



## Кирилл (9 Фев 2015)

Все верно...дело говорят,но... жена наготовит,если в офисе сижу - съедаю,если понесло меня куда,то все,пиши пропало.
Все срочно,все надо,туда-сюда,вспоминаешь что ел вчера перед сном уже далеко за полдень,если не по темноте.
Ребята сигаретами заглушают,я стараюсь не курить вообще (по крайней мере трезвый ).
Утром то обязательно чай,лимон и ириска - это свято.
Еще - думаю мужики поймут - я в машине постоянно забываю контейнеры,они потом протухают в общем,в дороге (особенно за городом) особо негде погреть.
Ну и в машине есть как то не очень,я и так в ней живу порою практически - хочется по человечьй раздеться,сесть,помыть руки,поесть жидкого.
Поэтому и кафэхи,от столовской еды изжога и отсутствие сытости через полчаса после приема пищи (вот кто то знает тайну как они умудряются готовить так,что наевшись до отвала быстро становишься голодным?!).
Ну,и наверное самое важное - во время еды очень хорошо вести разговоры.
Не потащишь же людей общаться в столовую,обстановка не та - отсюда и ждешь времени,куда договорились съехаться поесть,если оно в городе.
Короче бред сивой кобылы,но как то так и живу...


----------



## machito (9 Фев 2015)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> если в офисе сижу - съедаю,если понесло меня куда,то все,пиши пропало.


Наверное трудишься конкретно, говорят, кто как работает тот так и ест


----------



## Кирилл (9 Фев 2015)

Как конь))) Ем...


----------



## ScriptMakeR (9 Фев 2015)

Ээ.. Овес?!?


----------



## Phoenix (9 Фев 2015)

Тогда так - завтрак съешь сам, обедом поделись с другом, ужин.. не ну не отдавать же врагу


----------



## machito (9 Фев 2015)

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Ээ.. Овес?!?


не в коня овёс


----------



## shestale (10 Фев 2015)

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Ээ.. Овес?!?


 @ScriptMakeR, как конь это вероятно - стоя)))


Phoenix написал(а):


> Тогда так - завтрак съешь сам...


Да..., вспоминается беззаботное детство и юность, когда жил с родителями и мамочка каждое утро вставала, что бы приготовить что-нибудь свеженькое и накормить нас троих мужиков. Тогда казалось что это норма и что так и должно быть, а ценить по настоящему это начинаешь уже позже, когда взрослеешь.


----------



## Chinaski (10 Фев 2015)

shestale написал(а):


> а ценить по настоящему это начинаешь уже позже, когда взрослеешь.


тогда находишь себе женщину которая так же встает и готовит завтрак на всех мужиков в доме)


----------



## Кирилл (10 Фев 2015)

Это ж во сколько надо встать,что бы завтрак в себя впихнуть?
Я кроме чая не осиливаю ничего...
А как конь-много работь и много есть))


----------



## ScriptMakeR (10 Фев 2015)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Это ж во сколько надо встать,что бы завтрак в себя впихнуть?
> Я кроме чая не осиливаю ничего...


Аналогично. У меня желудок только ближе к обеду просыпается. До этого только чай/кофе принимает.


Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> много работь и много есть


Не, надо по другому. Мало работать и много есть. Ну или как в известной комедии: =Кто не работает, тот ест=)))


----------



## shestale (10 Фев 2015)

Chinaski написал(а):


> которая так же встает и готовит завтрак на всех мужиков в доме)


 Chinaski, мне такие уже не попадались. Максимум это разогреть вчерашне приготовленное, а вот так что-бы каждый рабочий день с утра приготовить свеженькое...увы. Но я рад, если рядом с тобой есть такая.


----------



## Chinaski (10 Фев 2015)

shestale, я холост. Но попадались те, которые в те дни когда остаются ночевать, утром делают завтрак. А так да, это редкость))


----------



## Sfera (10 Фев 2015)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> поесть жидкого


Заставь жену налить борщ/куриный бульон в термос для еды. Ложку только не забудь)).
У меня муж проводит в авто по 10 часов. Греть еду негде. Сую ему с утра 2 термоса. В один термос наливаю первое, во второй кофе. Живой). И ты жить будешь).


----------



## Кирилл (10 Фев 2015)

Маша)) Она в декрет вышла,щас так и буду делать.
Мужики,вы эгоисты! Представляю - встаете вы часиков в 6,а ваша дорогая в полшестого?
Потом вы завтракаете,а она еще должна сама собраться,потом проверить как муж дитенка одел - генетическая потребность женщины- в итоге ей не полшестого,еще раньше вставать.
И это потому что кое кто не хочет разогретую приготовленную вчера пищу? Ну ну...


----------



## ScriptMakeR (10 Фев 2015)

Koza Nozdri, 
Не, ну в такие крайности впадать не стоит. У меня все проще. Сам себе накладываю, сам ребенка в садик собираю (старшие уже сами в школу собираются). Встаем почти вместе, жена раньше из дома выходит. Но готовит она, правда не по утрам, мне и вчерашнее сойдет


----------



## petr-ru (10 Фев 2015)

Ешьте творог/казеин перед сном и с утра голодоса не будет.


----------



## ScriptMakeR (10 Фев 2015)

Да его и без творога/казеина нет. А лучше бы, чтоб хотя бы аппетит был по утрам.


----------



## shestale (10 Фев 2015)

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> А лучше бы, чтоб хотя бы аппетит был по утрам.


Для этого не нужно нажираться с вечера "от пуза".


----------



## ScriptMakeR (10 Фев 2015)

shestale, 
Не помогает. Могу сутки не есть, но утром аппетита все равно нет. Очень редко бывает, что могу в себя бутерброд засунуть.


----------



## shestale (10 Фев 2015)

Здесь главное это "закрепить", т.е. хотя бы неделю не есть вечером после 19-00 и увидешь как организм перестроится.


----------



## petr-ru (10 Фев 2015)

ScriptMakeR написал(а):


> Могу сутки не есть, но утром аппетита все равно нет


Это не есть какая-то аномалия, можете не переживать. Если почитать книжки/статьи больших и сильных дядек, то выяснится, что у некоторых из них тоже не ахти утром аппетит и едят они утром (в смысле сразу после сна) через силу (ибо надо). Если вы из-за этого не испытываете отклонений в организме (толстеем или худеем), то забейте на это.


----------



## ScriptMakeR (10 Фев 2015)

shestale написал(а):


> хотя бы неделю не есть вечером после 19-00


Нереально. Я домой, в лучшем случае, в 19:30 попадаю. Есть, обычно, не раньше 22:00 сажусь.


petr-ru написал(а):


> толстеем или худеем


Я на это не способен 


petr-ru написал(а):


> забейте на это


Так и делается. Но, как говорится: =Завтрак - это самый важный прием пищи в течении дня, после обеда и ужина.=


----------



## Sfera (11 Фев 2015)

Koza Nozdri написал(а):


> Маша)) Она в декрет вышла, щас так и буду делать.


в смысле? вы второго ждете?  если так, то поздравляю)))


----------



## Кирилл (11 Фев 2015)

Нее не второго!
Вторую)
Спасибо!


----------



## Sfera (11 Фев 2015)

какие молодцы), рада за вас  
Девочка-это прекрасно. Говорят: "Ты стал отцом, когда у тебя родился сын. Когда у тебя родится дочь, ты станешь ПАПОЧКОЙ"))).


----------

